# New trucks....who can afford them....someone must be buying them.



## Dub (Mar 9, 2019)

I saw a new Chevy at the gas station yesterday.  LT Trail Boss.

Really nice looking truck.

Got online and played around for a second and “built” one.  Didn’t take long to run it up over $60K.

Same thing with the Ford Raptors.

It’s unreal....and then when you look at the diesel powered 2,500’s it takes it to another price level entirely.


And yet.......they are all over the road.



Clearly I’m not doing something right.....

Rant over.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Mar 9, 2019)

I had to look up the Trail Boss, not familiar with it yet. lol  It sounds like it's basically a top the line off road package, above and beyond, the "Z71"? 

As far as the prices, I don't know have people do it either!  I bought a new 2500HD with the gas engine in 2015. I really can't justify a diesel engine for my use, even though I do tow often, my 6.0 can handle my needs. Besides that, the diesel engine racks up the price another $10,000 or more!

I usually change trucks about every 5-6 years, but I'm pretty content for now, and I'm gonna try to hold onto this one a bit longer!


----------



## model88_308 (Mar 9, 2019)

Not this fella! I'm quite content with my old truck, which is not used every day anymore. I don't hesitate to take my '04 FX4 on trips though. Made my 7th trip to Maine in it this past September for another bear hunt. I just try to keep it up and looking decent. Picture date is 1/20/19


----------



## ryanh487 (Mar 9, 2019)

Three words: 84 month financing


----------



## transfixer (Mar 9, 2019)

I've often wondered the same thing,  unless you are a traveling sales guy and can deduct the cost and maintenance of a new truck, which I guess would have to be a lease situation ?   I don't see why someone would want a truck payment equal to a lot of people's house payments ?   Now if you can afford to buy one cash ?   then I can maybe understand it,   My problem is being in automotive repair,  I know too much about trucks made in recent years,   I don't want to buy something that will probably only make it through the warranty period , and then have to have major repairs.


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 9, 2019)

Take a look at the jeep Cherokee trackhawk. Over 80 grand


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 9, 2019)

New truck $60K
Slightly used truck $30K
No brainer for me.


----------



## Possum (Mar 9, 2019)

ryanh487 said:


> Three words: 84 month financing



Three othe words, Tax Write Off


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 9, 2019)

I buy Nissans now. Good trucks. Made in TN. Cost $30k less than a Mexican/Canadian Ford or Chevy, and are 10x more reliable.


----------



## Raylander (Mar 9, 2019)

Tax incentives. Its a seeded market..


----------



## Raylander (Mar 9, 2019)

4th quater is when the deals come out. 10 or 12 K off brings that price down quickly..


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 9, 2019)

I bought a new Dodge 2500 4WD Tradesman last year.  $34,700 out the door, then I spent another $700 on a set of step bars installed


----------



## furtaker (Mar 9, 2019)

I've never understood why folks spend that kind of money on something that depreciates greatly as soon as you drive it off the lot.  I've never been one to want the nicest, newest truck out there anyway.  I'll keep driving my old clunkers.  As long as they are dependable and have 4x4 written on the side, I'm pretty happy.

I've learned that if someone drives a nice vehicle and has a few nice toys, they may very well be dirt poor with so much debt they can't breathe.


----------



## twtabb (Mar 9, 2019)

Lots of lease or fleet vehicles on the market. I bought my last new truck in 09. You can a good deal on truck coming off one or two lease with low miles.


----------



## Dialer (Mar 9, 2019)

Bought my 2007 F-150 with 104,000 miles on it from Mr. Lovvern on Bankhead in Douglasville for $9,500. 149,000 miles now. Was an ex Georgia Power truck.  Very happy with it!


----------



## Milkman (Mar 9, 2019)

Dub said:


> I saw a new Chevy at the gas station yesterday.  LT Trail Boss.
> 
> Really nice looking truck.
> 
> ...




SAY WHAT !!!

Chevrolet is making a truck now ?????


----------



## Dub (Mar 9, 2019)

sinclair1 said:


> Take a look at the jeep Cherokee trackhawk. Over 80 grand




Yep.  Supercharged Hemi.


----------



## Duff (Mar 9, 2019)

Got me bud. I’m having trouble paying what they want for a new lawn mower. Lol. 

Can’t see myself ever buying another new truck


----------



## Jeepnfish (Mar 9, 2019)

A used Toyota with 200k miles can cost$30k. We need a good basic truck for $20k. most people could afford.


----------



## Bobby Jackson (Mar 9, 2019)

Jeepnfish said:


> A used Toyota with 200k miles can cost$30k. We need a good basic truck for $20k. most people could afford.




What?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2019)

sinclair1 said:


> Take a look at the jeep Cherokee trackhawk. Over 80 grand



If  I was sitting on 10mm I would have to have one of those. My 2011 Dakota with 300,000 miles on it just gonna have to hold out a while. l like the new Jeep PU that is coming out this Spring, but I don't buy new vehicles. Only way I would pay over $35,000 for a  truck, would be if I won the lottery and I dont play it very often.


----------



## transfixer (Mar 10, 2019)

I picked up a 2001 Silverado HD 2500 last year, 6.0 and 4wd,  had been taken very good care of,   little over 200k,   it will likely be the last truck I'll ever buy.


----------



## Stevie Ray (Mar 10, 2019)

I looked at a plain white '19 stripped F250 diesel 4x4 crew work truck, $54k ... I couldn't bring myself to walk a few yards and take a peek at the decked out models.  

Looks like the ol '06 will be around for a while longer.  ?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 10, 2019)

I plan to make the 2012 Tacoma I bought used with 18,000 miles on it to last me the rest of my life. Since it`s only the fifth vehicle I`ve ever owned, it probably will.


----------



## Duff (Mar 10, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I plan to make the 2012 Tacoma I bought used with 18,000 miles on it to last me the rest of my life. Since it`s only the fifth vehicle I`ve ever owned, it probably will.




Dang it man! I thought I was bad. Lol. I’ve only had 6 vehicles in 35 yrs of driving.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 10, 2019)

Duff said:


> Dang it man! I thought I was bad. Lol. I’ve only had 6 vehicles in 35 yrs of driving.




47 years of driving for me. I just don`t get truck fever much.


----------



## critterbait (Mar 12, 2019)

You only live once if you got it spend it , you sure cant take it with you.


----------



## Triple C (Mar 12, 2019)

Wouldn't be any used trucks for sale if folks didn't buy the new ones and drive em for a couple or 3 years.  Applaud the new truck buyers.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Mar 12, 2019)

I have a 2002 Silverado Z71 that's...paid for....has been for a long time. I can replace the entire drivetrain for less than 6 months of payments on a brand new truck. That said, I wouldn't take 2 brand new trucks in a trade for mine.

If there's somewhere I need to go...I go there without worrying about the scuff marks I might get driving through the brush or how much mud I might sling up into the fender wells.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 13, 2019)

I got a used 2017 GMC Sierra Denali HD last year for $60k. For 2020, I heard they have moved the DEF tank and refill. Bigger fan, and the x-ray cameras for towing. I think I have to have that...next year.


----------



## Eudora (Mar 13, 2019)

I have to keep up with industry trends in vehicle populations and this is some data I came across " At mid-year 2007, approximately 128 million passenger cars and 121 million light trucks were on U.S. roads. By 2017, there were 4 million fewer cars than ten years earlier, while the light truck population soared by more than 28 million between 2007 and 2017." One more tidbit: " Domestic nameplate vehicles declined more than 10% in population between 2007 and 2017. Although domestic nameplate light trucks recorded a 6% VIO increase, this was offset by a dramatic 33% decline in the number of domestic nameplate cars during these ten years. Foreign nameplate cars recorded a 34% increase in population from 2007 to 2017, while foreign nameplate light trucks surged 87% in VIO."


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 13, 2019)

Just say you have a business and write it off like all the people do.


----------



## killerv (Mar 13, 2019)

critterbait said:


> You only live once if you got it spend it , you sure cant take it with you.




but a lot of folks don't have it...and their families do without so they can look cool. I think we all know folks like this. 

I'm never gonna tell another man what to do with his money...but if 72 or 84 months financing is what it takes for you to get in a vehicle....you probably don't need it.


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 13, 2019)

GoldDot40 said:


> I have a 2002 Silverado Z71 that's...paid for....has been for a long time. I can replace the entire drivetrain for less than 6 months of payments on a brand new truck. That said, I wouldn't take 2 brand new trucks in a trade for mine.
> 
> If there's somewhere I need to go...I go there without worrying about the scuff marks I might get driving through the brush or how much mud I might sling up into the fender wells.



I have the same year and model.  My problem is that I let it sit too long.  I need to drive it more.  It has 151,000 on it. The benefit to our truck year/model is that we can actually work on it and it’s not all computerized


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 13, 2019)

ryanh487 said:


> Three words: 84 month financing


I'd be eat up with anxiety!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Mar 13, 2019)

PappyHoel said:


> I have the same year and model.  My problem is that I let it sit too long.  I need to drive it more.  It has 151,000 on it. The benefit to our truck year/model is that we can actually work on it and it’s not all computerized


Eggsactly. Even with the leveling kit and aftermarket shocks, mine still rides as good or better than some of these "new" trucks I've been in. Mine has 191K on the clock.


----------



## critterbait (Mar 13, 2019)

killerv said:


> but a lot of folks don't have it...and their families do without so they can look cool. I think we all know folks like this.
> 
> I'm never gonna tell another man what to do with his money...but if 72 or 84 months financing is what it takes for you to get in a vehicle....you probably don't need it.


I agree totally that's why I stated if you got it spend it.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 13, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> 47 years of driving for me. I just don`t get truck fever much.


Nic
Did you have a drive home Ga Power truck before you retired?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Nic
> Did you have a drive home Ga Power truck before you retired?




The last couple of years before I retired, I did.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 13, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> The last couple of years before I retired, I did.


I had a drive home employer owned truck for a few years. That really makes the personal truck last longer.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Mar 13, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I plan to make the 2012 Tacoma I bought used with 18,000 miles on it to last me the rest of my life. Since it`s only the fifth vehicle I`ve ever owned, it probably will.


I have a 2006 Tacoma that has 321,000 miles on it. All I've ever done is change the oil in it and replace the alternator once. I gave it to my son and he's still driving it every day. I bought a Tundra for myself and I'm thinking every day about getting myself another Tacoma and selling it. Another crew cab 4 wheel drive Tacoma takes me everywhere I need to go


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2019)

Milkman said:


> I had a drive home employer owned truck for a few years. That really makes the personal truck last longer.




It made a little bit of difference but not too much. I only lived about 12 miles from the headquarters. Since 2010, there`s plenty of times my truck won`t get cranked for 2 weeks or more at a time.


----------



## krizia829 (Mar 18, 2019)

I just traded in 2.5 months ago my '17 Rav4 for a new '18 Silverado 1500. Sticker price was 44k. Between the trade in, small down payment, end of the year sales, costco member discount and limited time employee discount, i'm financing it for 22k. I went to the dealer just to look and we came out with a brand new truck. I'm never driving a small car again! There's nothing like a truck! Is it costing me more per month than my Rav? Yup.. But at least my insurance is cheaper and with how I take care of my cars, I know this big guy will last me a long time


----------



## Dub (Mar 20, 2019)

krizia829 said:


> I just traded in 2.5 months ago my '17 Rav4 for a new '18 Silverado 1500. Sticker price was 44k. Between the trade in, small down payment, end of the year sales, costco member discount and limited time employee discount, i'm financing it for 22k. I went to the dealer just to look and we came out with a brand new truck. I'm never driving a small car again! There's nothing like a truck! Is it costing me more per month than my Rav? Yup.. But at least my insurance is cheaper and with how I take care of my cars, I know this big guy will last me a long time



My wife loves here '18 Rav4 Limited.

I'm sorta lukewarm on it.   It does everything she wants.  No way I could have it as a primary vehicle.

My little '17 Tacoma 4x4 is getting things done nicely.


You are right....there is nothing like a truck.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 20, 2019)

Last November we got The Redhead a 2018 Toyota 4Runner with 23,000 miles. Had a good brush guard, heavy duty hitch to pull her namesake bay boat, personalized tag on front, and stepboards installed, and we`re ready for anything. Between hers and mine, we`re hopefully set up for the rest of our lives.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Mar 20, 2019)

I’m with NCH, bought a Nissan. Caught one of the 4th quarter deals and got top of the line for 30K.


----------



## krizia829 (Mar 21, 2019)

Dub said:


> My wife loves here '18 Rav4 Limited.
> 
> I'm sorta lukewarm on it.   It does everything she wants.  No way I could have it as a primary vehicle.
> 
> ...


I really loved my Rav but I also needed something bigger and safer for my baby girl to ride in. People drive crazy down here in Miami.. I used to drive a Hyundai Veloster and got into an accident when pregnant with her. My car was totaled and I got the Rav after. It's great with gas and fun to drive but I care more about my daughter's safety so a truck was the way to go! Never looking back


----------



## CrossCentered (May 29, 2019)

Bought a new 2017 Tacoma 2 years ago. I love it, but that payment has me in a head lock!!! I got all the bells and whistles. Off-road rims and tires, 4 door, sides steps, led bed lights, towing packages, and 4x4. It was a cool $40,000 (which looking back I should have just got the Tundra for that price) but mine gets 20mpg, and still fits down most hunting club roads. Its for sale if anyone wants that used truck price LOL


----------



## Redbow (May 29, 2019)

Bought a new Nissan Frontier last November, traded the 2008 GMC Sierra with the worn out steering and front suspension with 80,000 miles. I quit with GM, been driving their products for 30 years but I'm done now...I like the Frontier V6 with 261 hp, it will go if you wish it to, I'm not a speed demon. In March the Wife wanted a new SUV, bought her a Nissan Rogue she loves it.. No, fortunately we didn't have to finance either vehicle, if we can't pay for what we want we don't need it, that's been our policy in this house for many years now..I realize everyone can't do that, the Lord has been good to us over the years..Oh, the Wife traded her 2007 Dodge Dakota that truck was bullet proof, never even had to change a light bulb in it..Unfortunately the Dakota is not made anymore..


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 29, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> I buy Nissans now. Good trucks. Made in TN. Cost $30k less than a Mexican/Canadian Ford or Chevy, and are 10x more reliable.



This, 30K off the lot new and loaded. It’s a no brainer.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 29, 2019)

Redbow said:


> Bought a new Nissan Frontier last November, traded the 2008 GMC Sierra with the worn out steering and front suspension with 80,000 miles. I quit with GM, been driving their products for 30 years but I'm done now...I like the Frontier V6 with 261 hp, it will go if you wish it to, I'm not a speed demon. In March the Wife wanted a new SUV, bought her a Nissan Rogue she loves it.. No, fortunately we didn't have to finance either vehicle, if we can't pay for what we want we don't need it, that's been our policy in this house for many years now..I realize everyone can't do that, the Lord has been good to us over the years..Oh, the Wife traded her 2007 Dodge Dakota that truck was bullet proof, never even had to change a light bulb in it..Unfortunately the Dakota is not made anymore..


Same setup here, my wife just bought a Rogue a few months ago and she loves it.


----------



## rattlesnake1 (May 29, 2019)

CrossCentered said:


> Bought a new 2017 Tacoma 2 years ago. I love it, but that payment has me in a head lock!!! I got all the bells and whistles. Off-road rims and tires, 4 door, sides steps, led bed lights, towing packages, and 4x4. It was a cool $40,000 (which looking back I should have just got the Tundra for that price) but mine gets 20mpg, and still fits down most hunting club roads. Its for sale if anyone wants that used truck price LOL


I paid  $47,000 for a loaded out GMC sierra , it gets 22 mpg.


----------



## normaldave (May 29, 2019)

Mitsubishi's Mighty Max/Dodge D-50 pickup has come a long way, (Triton L200 UTE). If they import these again, I might have to get in line, or at least plan for a used one.





These little trucks are stupid strong:


----------



## jdgator (May 30, 2019)

I wish Hyundai or Kia would build a copycat of the 1990s Nissan hardbody or Toyota Tacoma: 4WD, manual transmissions, 4 cylinder engines, compact size, and reliable. Not everyone needs power windows, locks, and leather-trimmed seats.


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 30, 2019)

I was in the market for a new truck 2 months ago.Quickly decided to go to the used section.Walked up on this 2016 jeep with only 24k miles for $29k.So I got it instead.


----------



## whitetailfreak (May 30, 2019)

Gave less than 30k for my 2016 Extended Cab Tacoma 4x4 brand new. It's all the truck I need.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 30, 2019)

My F 150 it got the big block 6.2 in it. 2014. Hope it last awhile. 
Nice quiet ride.


----------



## Lilly001 (May 31, 2019)

My trucks been paid off forever and the wife's car will be paid off at the first of the year.
We have been paying off everything. If we can't pay cash it doesn't get bought.
It took us a few years to get here and we are not about to start over again by buying a fancy truck or car.
It's a little bit of a hassle to repairs stuff, but it beats a payement.


----------



## CrossCentered (May 31, 2019)

rattlesnake1 said:


> I paid  $47,000 for a loaded out GMC sierra , it gets 22 mpg.


Yeah but it has the engine management system that swaps between 4cl and V8. I HATE that with a passion. Once it goes out it is new motor time, my cousin and uncle both had to rebuild theirs. And if you turn it off, there goes the gas mileage.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 31, 2019)

have you seen the new Jeep pickup.  They start at about 38k list.  Dealer are adding 18 to 20k to that price, and selling them.  The top of the line is around 60k, and selling for 80 to 85k

STOOPID


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 1, 2019)

I bought a 2003 Tacoma about 6 years ago with 39,000 miles on it. I paid the guy $8200 for it. One O2 sensor, oil and tires. It runs like a champ with 120,000 miles on it now. I've never owner a new vehicle and never will. I'll let somebody else pay that new price .


----------



## Cook&Bro (Jun 1, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> I bought a 2003 Tacoma about 6 years ago with 39,000 miles on it. I paid the guy $8200 for it. One O2 sensor, oil and tires. It runs like a champ with 120,000 miles on it now. I've never owner a new vehicle and never will. I'll let somebody else pay that new price .



I also have a 2003 Tacoma, Double Cab TRD.  Did not get the towing package, so I "added" it afterwards (harness from dealer 1/2 price, receiver hitch, and upgraded fan clutch).  Just need to add transmission cooler.

Our UPS man keeps asking me if I want to sell it.  He is looking for one for his son, and the price quotes he is getting (from private sellers) are amazing.

I'm going to get me a good used economy daily driver and park the truck.  Toyota is too proud of the newer ones, and the market is willing.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jun 1, 2019)

NE GA Pappy said:


> have you seen the new Jeep pickup.  They start at about 38k list.  Dealer are adding 18 to 20k to that price, and selling them.  The top of the line is around 60k, and selling for 80 to 85k
> 
> STOOPID


I seen a article on one this week. Had the 6.4 hem I with 500hp according to what I read. It was way up there in price!


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 1, 2019)

I did it back in '04 bought the HD 2500 duramax crew cab 4 wheel drive Chevy. Traded it in '07 for a new 1500 z71. Worst truck I've ever owned. I'm over buying new after the Great Recession. I'm currently rebuilding a 2000 Ford F-250 with the 7.3. Replaced the engine and most of it components   Rebuilt the front suspension and steering components. New radiator and hoses,batteries and cables. Next is to rebuild the reared and go through the transmission and transfer case. I'll likely have north of $20,000 invested but I'll hold the title to a dang good truck


----------



## transfixer (Jun 2, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I did it back in '04 bought the HD 2500 duramax crew cab 4 wheel drive Chevy. Traded it in '07 for a new 1500 z71. Worst truck I've ever owned. I'm over buying new after the Great Recession. I'm currently rebuilding a 2000 Ford F-250 with the 7.3. Replaced the engine and most of it components   Rebuilt the front suspension and steering components. New radiator and hoses,batteries and cables. Next is to rebuild the reared and go through the transmission and transfer case. I'll likely have north of $20,000 invested but I'll hold the title to a dang good truck



    And you'll have a lot more dependable truck than any of the new ones,   people that own a truck built in the last 5 yrs or so will be in for a major surprise when they have to have the transmission rebuilt ,  or have work done on the engine or electronics of the vehicle.   Manufacturers are NOT making drivetrains that are meant to last a long time !


----------



## Gaducker (Jun 25, 2019)

I bought this 03 in 07 for 18k  with 80k miles on it.   It has 212k on it now and I  have put a starter water pump and rad on it.   This is the last one I will ever buy.

View attachment 974114


----------



## specialk (Jun 29, 2019)

Ive owned vehicles for 40 years...never bought one from any dealer or family..never had a car note.....ive only owned 11 my entire life and 3 of those are sitting in my driveway now....


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2019)

4HAND said:


> New truck $60K
> Slightly used truck $30K
> No brainer for me.



Me also 4. No way I would buy a brand new vehicle. I just dont like giving up thousands of dollars in depreciation.


----------

